# Horse Show Rosette Colors



## Juniper Jack (25 April 2011)

Could someone please tell me the colors for horse show rosettes?  I have been looking for them online but keep finding different colors for the various places.  This is what I have found:

1st - red; 2nd - blue; 3rd - yellow; 4th - green (or white?); 5th - pink or green or orange; 6th - purple or maroon; 7th - orange or pale green; 8th - aqua or tan; 9th - navy or brown; 10th - cherry(?) or grey.


----------



## fleabittengrey (25 April 2011)

1st Red, 2nd Blue, 3rd yellow and 4th green is standard - anything goes after that, there is no set fashion! When I'm ordering for shows I like 5th pink and 6th to be purple. And generally speaking you rarely place beyond that - except at big championships etc. 
I think the difference is at ROYAL shows, it becomes switched to 1st blue, 2nd red etc - like pony club do.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 April 2011)

It's usually 1st red 2nd blue 3rd yellow 4th green 5th orange 6th pink or purple. After that it's up to you.


----------



## Juniper Jack (25 April 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kallibear (25 April 2011)

EKW said:



			It's usually 1st red 2nd blue 3rd yellow 4th green 5th orange 6th pink or purple. After that it's up to you.
		
Click to expand...


Yep, that seems to be standard but Pony Club has blue 1st, red 2nd, green 3rd and yellow 4th just to be awkward


----------



## hudsonw (26 April 2011)

When ever I do shows for the yard I have always gone for
1st Red
2nd Blue
3rd Yellow
4th Green
5th Pink
6th Purple
Special Orange
Clear Round Mixed
I also normally go for three tiered for first to third and two tiered for forth to sixth, specials and clear rounds single.
Ebay have quite a few sellers on there, they work out very reasonable and some do the centre printing for free (Inc in the price) ive also got some nice trophies off there, it's worth checking it out?!!?

Good luck with your show


----------

